# BaristaBarBar Training



## Mr Guy Ho (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm not sure where to post this, so if it's in the wrong place, sorry about that.

Back in July I went on a morning's barista training, so I thought I'd do a short post about my experience.

As a Gaggia Classic owner of about 4 years, and having lurked on forums such as this one for probably about the same length of time, I thought I'd give some face-to-face training a shot, as I find that this is a good way to learn, and it didn't seem expensive to me. I signed up for a half-day with BBB, knowing that I'd be missing out on the afternoon of latte art stuff. This wasn't a concern to me, as I have a small coffee machine at home, and also I use soya milk, so those two mean that my chances of creating groovy art are pretty much slim to none.

The premises of BBB are in what was probably an old industrial building off of a pokey courtyard in between where I live and the City, so it was pretty convenient for me. Upon arrival I found out that I was the only coffee nerd in the room, and that everyone else was there because they were either thinking about opening a cafe, or training to get a job while at uni. I found the person running the course to be really knowledgeable and helpful when asked questions, which made the learning environment a really positive one. I had the chance to use a massive proper coffee machine to make both shots and steam milk (can't remember what the machine was), and it was fun seeing that I could actually get decent microfoam using my own Alpro For Baristas. I've read that barista people get snobby about soya milk, but luckily I wasn't shamed and riduculed at any point.

The level of info was pitched really well, and in spite of my forum lurking I was surprised to learn about how the altitude at which coffee is grown affects it, and how if you're serious about this stuff you should alter your grinder setting when humidity changes during the day. Participants were given a small booklet manual, which now sits next to my machine for when I can't remember how much milk I should use to make a milk drink, and for general perusal. Overall, it was a fun time, and I'd recommend it if you like the idea of learning face-to-face.


----------

